# Full Screen for Test Drive Unlimited 2 ??? HELP



## DRDNA (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey TPU where in the hell is the config file for full screen for this game? I looked and couldn't find the ini for it.
My issue is the damn game is stuck in window mode.

Please help


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 10, 2011)

press Alt + enter then in game set all your res and stuff will be fine after. the game is a massive disapointment to me tho.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't played it but it didn't resonate with me at all. I posted the first 51 minutes of gameplay this morning if anyone is interested.


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 10, 2011)

yea i was expecting so much more, the 2nd one seems older than the first one. car handling is like what a kid might think a car handles, graphics are rubbish (for 2011), and the engine sound effects are horrible.

plus buggy as hell, the windowed mode is a problem it also made my system blue screen when in windowed mode and i was trying to shut the game down (once full screen was enabled it never happened again)


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 10, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> yea i was expecting so much more, the 2nd one seems older than the first one. car handling is like what a kid might think a car handles, graphics are rubbish (for 2011), and the engine sound effects are horrible.
> 
> plus buggy as hell, the windowed mode is a problem it also made my system blue screen when in windowed mode and i was trying to shut the game down *(once full screen was enabled it never happened again)*



How did you enable it? Did you do the Alt + enter thing?


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 10, 2011)

yea just start the game as its starting press Alt+Enter which will bring up fullscreen when you start next time fullscreen will be enabled (i couldnt find any config file either)


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2011)

Mark's video review of Test Drive Unlimited really shows how much has changed.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 10, 2011)

Another annoying bug that it has sound only if you switch to stereo mode instead of 5.1. And for the fullscreen the alt+enter trick does the job all the time in most games or applications.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 10, 2011)

zsolt_93 said:


> for the fullscreen the alt+enter trick does the job all the time in most games or applications.



Hmmm I guess the Alt+Enter key combo is the same as the F11 key then.... I never thought to use that...thanks everyone for the advise...TPU is GREAT!


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 10, 2011)

I did search the internet for the answer earlier and there was nothing...
Now we (TPU) have a hit almost at the top from Google but nothing yet for yahoo







Yahoo must not be as fast.
I always use Yahoo but it seems as tho Google is producing far better results. Oh well I guess from now on I will use Google too when I don't find the info VIA yahoo.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 10, 2011)

Nooooooo!!! I was looking forward to this game. First thing I see this morning is a bunch of negative comments. God Damn it!

I can not believe it is only DX9. WTF ATARI!!

WTF is up with all the SIMS looking crap...Totally ruined this game. If I cared about my avatar and what he/she looked like I would play a SIMS game, not a racing game.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 10, 2011)

has anyone found replay record/save/play functionality ?


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 10, 2011)

i dont know whats up with racing sims, the thing now is if you cant make it good make it shiney. still the best racing sim to date has to be GTR evo but its getting old now and the reason its so good is because it was made by people who race the real cars, these days you get a very young graphics designer whos idea of a race car is a honda civic and fav film is fast and furious. 
what we need is an engine like the unreal engine for racing games so it can be modded to hell.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2011)

Test Drive Unlimited is supposed to be about the driving mechanics and admiring the cars in a open world. from all the previews I have seen Test Drive Unlimited 2 emphasizes on the lifestyle and they didn't even do a good job on that.


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 10, 2011)

who came up with that idea theres a hundred programs on tv showing us how the rich live and how hard they work ...rotfl  i had a lancia delta about 12 years ago and it was faster and way more fun that this game made out plus it sounded great  rant over.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't played it but it didn't resonate with me at all. I posted the first 51 minutes of gameplay this morning if anyone is interested.



same here


----------



## Stak (Feb 11, 2011)

Already this negative? Cmon. The only thing that i understand thats annoying are the >UNSKIPPABLE< cutscenes and stuff. But driving is fun and sense of speed is much better then in most games. But all the whining about the graphics? Wth is up with that. If you compare this with nfs:hp graphically, then this clearly wins. Ok it is ofcourse not the best looking game right now, but it does look good. And the controls are crappy? No also not true imo. Of course when you drive an old mustang youll have crappy handling. But i have a golf gti now and i can now drive corners without worrying.

All these way too quick reviews just piss me off (not just you but in general). But yeah dx9 wtf eden! They could at least use dx10!?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think it looks better than Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit. there are a lot of negative comments on the Test Drive Unlimited 2 forums.


----------



## Stak (Feb 11, 2011)

Did i say that it's better than nfs? No i did not. i only said that it looked slightly better. But about that forum stuff. It is true. But thats because ppl play it for an hour max. And then cOme to the conclusion that this game only has lame cutscenes and cars with crappy handling. Ppl need to be patient with some games. For example me with the fallouts. The first few hours were crap imo but i finished the games 2 times.


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 11, 2011)

come on, nobody cares about cutscenes. the cars handling is rubbish not sure if its because they couldnt decide what type of game it was is it a racing sim or an arcade game, the feel of speed is not great and they hide this with motion blur. and as you said the game is crap for the first 2 hours. grid is afew years old now and looks a hundred times better (graphics wise) and handles way better.


----------



## Stak (Feb 11, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> come on, nobody cares about cutscenes. the cars handling is rubbish not sure if its because they couldnt decide what type of game it was is it a racing sim or an arcade game, the feel of speed is not great and they hide this with motion blur. and as you said the game is crap for the first 2 hours. grid is afew years old now and looks a hundred times better (graphics wise) and handles way better.




hmm guess you opened my eyes a bit there . but GRID just had VERY good graphics AND gameplay. there are still very few games that top the graphics of GRID. i played that game so much  that you done even want to know it .  but still like i said just grab your golf gti and watch yourself fly through corners with ease. still as a big TDU fan. i will just keep playing this game. because i like the free roaming option and just to collect cars. because free roaming is also what i did most in NFS:hp . 
At that sense of speed part,  ok it aint great but still way more exiting than the sense of speed of most sim games like GT. i mean i played gt 3 and 4 (liked them both) and that was just a snail race sometimes. when i got a decent car like a mercedes clk or something it got a bit exiting. and that took me quite a long time. and also played GTR evo for a bit . and that was an impossible game. i just dont really like to try too hard for games. 

btw: sorry for these way too long posts


----------



## DigitalUK (Feb 11, 2011)

GRID is an excellent arcade racing game played it every night for months online. GTR evo is the best racing sim for handling there is but you must have a good forcefeed wheel or its almost impossible to be competative. i was so disapointed when TDU2 came out and i installed it as i expected so much more specially because test drive on the commodore64 was one of the first driving games i really liked just the name makes me want to buy it these days.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 11, 2011)

I was in the beta for TDU2 and it was so bad that I only tested one time and then ignored the beta. Now I did pickup the game and I must admit it's much better now than it was in beta.

Sure the FF is almost non existant with no feel at all through the wheel but overall it's not that bad and compared to the first one its much better imo. I've never considered TDU1 to be a sim of any sort. It was always an arcade racing/driving type game. I only ever played TDU1 to just drive around the island. My biggest complant back then were the terrible roads, poor terrain visuals and unrealistic handling cars.

My complaints with TDU2? unrealistic handling cars and zero feel through the wheel while playing. Everything else has been improved on from what I can see. The roads are nice, graphics are better, cars now drive smoother due to the better roads.

I have the first TDU1 still installed on my PC and I play it on a regular basis and I'm telling you right now that TDU2 is better in many ways. But in the end they are both not that great and certainly not racing sim games in any way.

I enjoy the TDU games for just jumping in a car and taking a drive around the island. When I want a sim experience I play GTR2, Evo/Race 07.


----------



## Stak (Feb 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I was in the beta for TDU2 and it was so bad that I only tested one time and then ignored the beta. Now I did pickup the game and I must admit it's much better now than it was in beta.
> 
> Sure the FF is almost non existant with no feel at all through the wheel but overall it's not that bad and compared to the first one its much better imo. I've never considered TDU1 to be a sim of any sort. It was always an arcade racing/driving type game. I only ever played TDU1 to just drive around the island. My biggest complant back then were the terrible roads, poor terrain visuals and unrealistic handling cars.
> 
> ...



i feel exactly the same way


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 13, 2011)

WTH hell I keep getting error that game servers unavailable??? anyone else getting this?


----------

